# Surfside 12-20-2015



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

Yesterday was my son's 15th birthday and he decided to spend it fishing with good ole dad. We got out to the surf around 9am after stopping and picking up a cooler full of live crab for bait. The water was moderately rough and slightly off colored. We set up all the rods and kicked back waiting. While waiting, we tossed out some smaller lines to see if we could round up any whiting, to no avail. Not even a nibble on the shrimp. 

After almost two hours waiting and not a single bite, one of the rods bent over and my son jumped up after it. He was excited for sure. After several minutes of give and take on the line, he managed to bring in a nice size Big Ugly! We snapped a pic of him and his catch and let the big girl go back into the surf unharmed. 

We stuck around for another two hours without another bite and decided to head home around 3pm. It made for a nice birthday catch and good time on the beach!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Fixed it. That is awesome that he wanted to go fishing with you. I sure hope mine feels the same way when he is older.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice catch. Great job getting your boy out there.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sweet birthday!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations and good job. That is a sturdy 15 year old.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for fixing it, I couldn't figure out how to turn it the right way. I'm sure during the Christmas break we will be getting back out there and giving it a shot plenty more. Thanks for all the comments, he is tickled about the post.


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

Good job!
I toughed it out today with my son in Sargent, we only managed one drum as well, not quite as big as yours though.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

What a great birthday. Good fish!


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great Catch

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

Strong dad work!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good post, wtg dad! NOTHING is as good as fishing with you kids!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy belated Birth Day to your son. Sweet fish!


----------

